# Exchanging HGVC weeks to SFX



## travelguy (Jan 17, 2013)

I've read some forum posts questioning the process of exchanging a HGVC week thru SFX (San Francisco Exchange).  Some HGVC owners seemed frustrated with the process and/or results of a HGVC to SFX transaction.  And other posts questioned whether the SFX exchange process has changed in recent years.

I was contacted by SFX with the match to an ongoing exchange request that I had forgotten about (HGVC trade into Marriott Hilton Head Island June 2013 ... score!) and decided to ask SFX about the current HGVC >>> SFX exchange process:

From SFX, Dec 15, 2013: 

_"With regards to HGVC deposits to SFX; HGVC requires you deposit your Home resort week for an exchange. However, if you wish to deposit other than your Home resort week, you could reserve a week at any of their properties, however, HGVC requires that you pay a Guest Certificate fee. There is no Guest Certificate fee for depositing your Home Resort week."
_
As I've said in previous posts, I've made many great exchanges of HGVC weeks with SFX and never used my "home" resort week.  I've always reserved another HGVC week that required a lower HGVC point outlay and then traded that reserved week to SFX.

For the record, I have no connection to SFX and my opinion is only based upon my personal experience with them over several years.  I'm guessing that I've made over 100 exchanges thru RCI, II, SFX, HGVC/RCI and several of the independent exchange companies.  In regard to the poster in another HGVC thread that so eloquently stated that "_SFX sucks_" ... I'd have to say that IMHO ALL the exchange companies "suck" ... it's just that SFX "sucks less" and that RCI and II "really suck".  

Seriously tho, I'd advise keeping expectations low, planning way ahead, having multiple options/dates/locations, being patient and keep in contact with the exchange company and your results will be as many great traveling adventures as you can handle!!


----------



## presley (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for the details!


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi.  What week and resort did you get?  I was offered a marriott summer week on Hilton head from sfx before but it was at one of the inland marriott resorts.  It was a July week, though.  

...and I have long suspected that sfx favors HGVC owners/deposits


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 18, 2013)

*Trading power in SFX?*



travelguy said:


> As I've said in previous posts, I've made many great exchanges of HGVC weeks with SFX and never used my "home" resort week.  I've always reserved another HGVC week that required a lower HGVC point outlay and then traded that reserved week to SFX.



Any ideas as to low season, or studio unit trading power in SFX? For example, If I reserved a HGVC silver season and/or studio week in Vegas or Orlando, what could I reasonably expect to trade into?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2013)

SFX has seasons as well, Prime, High, Low and Late. 
The will only accept LATE deposits that have between 45 to 90 days prior to check in.  Prime and High and Low depend on check in date with greater than 90 days checkin. No deposits accepted less than 45 days prior to check in.

In Orlando for an HGVC unit with the following check in dates are as follows:

In 2013 May 23 to Sept 8, Nov 21 - 24, Dec19 to 29 and in 2014 Feb 6 - Apr 26 are all consided Prime and provide the best trades and bonuses.  

For 2013 March 7 to May 14 are considered Late deposits.  NO deposits accept prior to March 7.

Early may and late september are Prime, and Oct, Nov and Dec (non holiday weeks) are considered Low. 

To see bonus week pricing look at this link 
http://www.sfx-resorts.com/bonusweeks/

Prime Season Deposit Offer:
Exchange + 2 Bonus Weeks (from $69)
Deposit Extension for 12 Months On ALL unused exchange weeks.  
Reinstate Expired Weeks for 1 year.  
More Trading Power!

High Season deposit offer:
Exchange + 2 Bonus Weeks (from $69)
Deposit Extension for 12 Months On ONE unused exchange weeks.

Low Season deposit offer:
Exchange + 1 Bonus Week (from $69)
NO reinstate NO extensions

Late deposit offer:
Exchange + 1 Bonus Weeks ($599)  NOTE higher bonus rate
Deposit Extension for 12 Months On ONE unused exchange weeks.

NOTE this bonus offer is for HGVC.  I get different bonus offers with my Wyndham deposit.  So bonus offers is geared to resort you have.  The schedule that the prime, high, low and late dates are the same for a region but the bonus offers do differ by resort.

So finding a week that SFX views as high that HGVC views as lower is the goal.  I do not have Vegas info as I have not deposited a Vegas week into SFX.  Also SFX will not accept studios except for certain cities like London or NYC.  They do not want studios in Vegas or Orlando.


Trading History for me:
The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Manhattan Club, NY
Grand Palladium Jamaica Resort & Spa
Manhattan Club, NY
The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Carriage Hills Resort, ON, Canada
Carriage Hills Resort
Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Kona Coast Resort, HI
San Francisco Suites, CA


----------



## presley (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is a link to the SFX season chart.

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/season_grid.aspx

Any major holiday is also considered Prime.  So, even if weeks 51 and 52 aren't on the chart, they'd be Prime.  

FWIW, I was told by the rep on the other forum that San Francisco is always top Prime, no matter which week and that Vancouver during Prime is also next to the tippity top of trading power.

It can be worth a phone call or email before you deposit to ask which trades better, if you are deciding between depositing a couple different weeks.

ETA:  They won't take a studio in Orlando or Vegas.


----------



## almightychucho (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry I am new to this,  So what is the process to exchange with SFX? Is that something that HGVC offers? or how does it work?


----------



## presley (Feb 23, 2013)

almightychucho said:


> Sorry I am new to this,  So what is the process to exchange with SFX? Is that something that HGVC offers? or how does it work?



You as the owner of the week would contact SFX and let them know you would like to deposit your week with them.  After they confirm your reservation with your resort, you would be able to exchange a week through them.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 23, 2013)

I believe that you need to confirm your week first with your resort and then get a deposit form from SFX.  Once you complete it and return it to SFX, they confirm the week with your resort.  Then they take it and you get your exchange week and any bonus weeks, etc. that you are entitled to.

Good luck and happy travels.


----------



## zora (Feb 24, 2013)

Who pays for the guest certificate?


----------



## presley (Feb 24, 2013)

zora said:


> Who pays for the guest certificate?



The person making the deposit.  You only need to pay for guest certificate if you are booking something outside of the week that you own.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 25, 2013)

*Depositing other than Home Week?*



presley said:


> The person making the deposit.  You only need to pay for guest certificate if you are booking something outside of the week that you own.



I thought you couldn't deposit anything but a home week reservation into SFX.  Also, wouldn't you need a guess certification for any week that people other than those that own that week will be occupying?


----------



## presley (Feb 25, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought you couldn't deposit anything but a home week reservation into SFX.  Also, wouldn't you need a guess certification for any week that people other than those that own that week will be occupying?



I haven't deposited my home HGVC week into SFX, but I was told that I wouldn't need to buy a guest certificate.

I recently deposited a HHV week into SFX.  I don't own there.  I was told that a few weeks before the check in, I'd need to call HGVC and give the exchanger's name and pay for the guest certificate.


----------



## zora (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Presley. I haven't been successful with either II or Rci and so will call Sfx to flesh out some questions re available TS.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 27, 2013)

presley said:


> I haven't deposited my home HGVC week into SFX, but I was told that I wouldn't need to buy a guest certificate.
> 
> I recently deposited a HHV week into SFX.  I don't own there.  I was told that a few weeks before the check in, I'd need to call HGVC and give the exchanger's name and pay for the guest certificate.



If you do a HOME week reservation, you do not need a guest cert, but you have to fill out a form and fax/email it back to SFX.

However, sometimes you don't want to use your Home week (less points maybe) or book at another HGVC resort.  In that case, you let SFX know and when the reservation is actually taken, you have to call HGVC and get the guest cert issued and you pay the fee.

For example, I may have a 4800 point unit that would consume all my points for a 1 bedroom 1 week.  But maybe I can do a non-home reservation at 3400 points, leaving me some extra points to rescue/combine elsewhere.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 27, 2013)

*Here's the latest offer*

Just got this in em from SFX, I'm considering booking something with my 2014 home points rather than wait until next year.

Deposit Offer Expires March 29, 2013

•	FREE VACATION HOLIDAY (Studio) IN MEXICO*
             OR 
$100 OFF A BONUS WEEK
•	 A QUALITY RESORT EXCHANGE
•	 10,000 SFX REWARDS WORTH UP TO $1,200 IN TRAVEL SAVINGS!**
•	2 BONUS WEEKS STARTING AT JUST $69 FOR A WEEK*
(A $700-$1,600 value) > Bonus Weeks Info
•	DEPOSIT EXTENSION ON UNUSED EXCHANGE WEEK(S)*
•	REINSTATEMENT OF EXPIRED. WEEK(S)*


Promo Code: PREMIUMOWNER


----------



## hurnik (Mar 2, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Just got this in em from SFX, I'm considering booking something with my 2014 home points rather than wait until next year.
> 
> Deposit Offer Expires March 29, 2013
> 
> ...



That's better than their online promo.  Anyway, two things to note:
a)  the bonus week at $69 is only good if you can get it less than 60 days out (you can go to their site to find the pricing structure).
b)  The travel savings is iffy.  Sometimes they'll list a cruise that's like $400 higher than what you could get it for on any other website and then you'll use your $400 "savings" to get it to be the same price.  NOT always, but sometimes.  Not sure if you can use it on hotels or car rentals or plane travel.  I know you can use it on resorts (although usually your bonus week will get you a better deal on resorts).

I THINK the studio is usually at the Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan.  They'll typically let you upgrade to a 1 bedroom for a small fee, so that's usually not too bad of a deal, IMO.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 2, 2013)

hurnik said:


> That's better than their online promo.  Anyway, two things to note:
> a)  *the bonus week at $69 is only good if you can get it less than 60* days out (you can go to their site to find the pricing structure).
> b)  The travel savings is iffy.  Sometimes they'll list a cruise that's like $400 higher than what you could get it for on any other website and then you'll use your $400 "savings" to get it to be the same price.  NOT always, but sometimes.  Not sure if you can use it on hotels or car rentals or plane travel.  I know you can use it on resorts (although usually your bonus week will get you a better deal on resorts).
> 
> I THINK the studio is usually at the Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan.  They'll typically let you upgrade to a 1 bedroom for a small fee, so that's usually not too bad of a deal, IMO.



my understanding is the $69 bonus week is for a studio within 20 days. At 60 days you would be paying $99 for a studio, $399 for a one bedroom or $599 for a 2 or 3 bedroom.  Also the studio weeks that sfx takes for deposit would also have a additional fees as would holiday weeks.  So the studio deposits that are available for $69 and $99 are mostly last minute developer deposits (often in Mexico)






> Booking Window	Studio	1 Bedroom	2/3 Bedroom
> Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
> 0-20 Days	$69	$199	$299
> Number of days booked in advance of member vacation:
> ...






> * Due to high demand and limited units, additional fees apply for these areas: New York: $299, San Francisco: $299, London/Europe: $299, Hawaii: $199. Holidays incur an additional fee of $199 or more: New Year's, President's Week, Spring Break, Easter, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving and Christmas..


----------



## presley (Mar 2, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> my understanding is the $69 bonus week is for a studio within 20 days. At 60 days you would be paying $99 for a studio, $399 for a one bedroom or $599 for a 2 or 3 bedroom.  Also the studio weeks that sfx takes for deposit would also have a additional fees as would holiday weeks.  So the studio deposits that are available for $69 and $99 are mostly last minute developer deposits (often in Mexico)



Correct and they really don't accept many studio deposits, either.  They will take a studio deposit for NYC, San Fran and London, but you have to pay additional fees for those areas.  So, the $69. would be $69 + $199.  That is still a bargain, but I challenge anyone to actually book a studio for $69. that isn't in Mexico.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 2, 2013)

*Well I did it*

I upgraded the free gold to platinum and deposited a 1br Bay Club Oct week, 3400 pts.  We have no interest in Mexico, so ill use the $100 credit instead.  I'll be happy if we can get a SoCal beach week for June-July, then the bonus weeks will be gravy.  So far I can't see what they have in inventory, the resort list has everything but that don't mean they have weeks deposited. The sell off list has plenty of Tahoe, so we can always take a week there.

Not too impressed, I sent a copy of the res Wed and still not confirmed so I can't do anything in their system yet.


----------



## eal (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe give them a call - they are a very phone-oriented exchange company.


----------



## presley (Mar 2, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Not too impressed, I sent a copy of the res Wed and still not confirmed so I can't do anything in their system yet.



I've deposited a lot and it has been anywhere from 2 days to a week to get the confirmation verified.  I really think that boils down to the resort responding.

At any rate, I just wanted to let you know that it will be hard to get a beach week for June or July of this year.  I just put in a request for that for 2014 because I haven't been able to grab a summer beach week for this summer or last.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 2, 2013)

presley said:


> I've deposited a lot and it has been anywhere from 2 days to a week to get the confirmation verified.  I really think that boils down to the resort responding.
> 
> At any rate, I just wanted to let you know that it will be hard to get a beach week for June or July of this year.  I just put in a request for that for 2014 because I haven't been able to grab a summer beach week for this summer or last.



Yeah we figured its a tough find, there is a little availability at MarBrisa early June but no full weeks.  We stayed at Harbor Point Ventura last year and enjoyed the location, but paid top $ from their resale agency.  We would really like Coronado Beach Resort.

I think I'll call in a search request.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 2, 2013)

presley said:


> Correct and they really don't accept many studio deposits, either.  They will take a studio deposit for NYC, San Fran and London, but you have to pay additional fees for those areas.  So, the $69. would be $69 + $199.  That is still a bargain, but I challenge anyone to actually book a studio for $69. that isn't in Mexico.



No, those areas have a $299 surcharge not$199.  So if a studio appears that is 20 days or less in those cities it would be $368 unless it was a holiday week and then it would be another $199 for the week.


I have seen some January weeks in a non timeshare studio/hotel type place in Hilton Head that had studios for the $69 and $99 rate.

I also see a studio listed at the Atrium Resort in St Maarten for 4/20 for $99 with a bonus week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2013)

Just returned from a Mexico studio bonus week, I paid $199 to upgrade to a 1  BR, I stayed at Grand Mayan resort. 

Not a bad accommodations for $200.


----------



## eal (Mar 3, 2013)

SFX does get Coronado Beach Resort regularly.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 4, 2013)

eal said:


> SFX does get Coronado Beach Resort regularly.



That's good to know, hope I get a match because I don't like these terms where I have to pay even if I don't want it. I can only limit the search to an area SoCal Beaches, so I could end up with a match in one I don't care for.  It sounds like the searches are done by agents, not a computer search.



"An Exchange Fee is due if an exact match is found for your submitted request, even if you decline the offer, as the requested services were successfully performed by SFX. "

-UGH edited to add, I can see the search she created, and there is now a bonus week credited that I can use to do my own search.  Now I know why it takes an agent, the search is horrible, you have to poke around putting in dates and locations and it blanks out after every search.  I just tried numerous locations and dates and it never found anything.  Revolution is a work of art compared to this!  I'm bummed out now, don't think this is going to get me anything that I want.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> That's good to know, hope I get a match because I don't like these terms where I have to pay even if I don't want it. I can only limit the search to an area SoCal Beaches, so I could end up with a match in one I don't care for.  It sounds like the searches are done by agents, not a computer search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang in there.  When you set up an online search, there is a comment box.  You can enter specific areas/resorts in that comment box.  I frequently do that when I search for southern California coast.  I will type in comments that I want Del Mar or Carlsbad.  It works.


----------



## eal (Mar 4, 2013)

You won't get charged for a resort you don't want unless you put in the comments section of the request that you want a specific resort by name. Besides they will always call and/or email to confirm with you first.

Also it sounds like you are searching in the Instant Exchange section, which is leftovers. SFX finds exchanges for customers directly, without posting inventory for you to search thru. You put in a request and wait for the email/phone to ring.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 4, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> my understanding is the $69 bonus week is for a studio within 20 days. At 60 days you would be paying $99 for a studio, $399 for a one bedroom or $599 for a 2 or 3 bedroom.  Also the studio weeks that sfx takes for deposit would also have a additional fees as would holiday weeks.  So the studio deposits that are available for $69 and $99 are mostly last minute developer deposits (often in Mexico)



You are right, I was thinking of the "old" Lifestyle week plan that they changed.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 4, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> That's good to know, hope I get a match because I don't like these terms where I have to pay even if I don't want it. I can only limit the search to an area SoCal Beaches, so I could end up with a match in one I don't care for.  It sounds like the searches are done by agents, not a computer search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any questions you have for SFX you can also ask over in the forum where Mark @ SFX routinely stops by and answers.

Hopefully I'm not violating any rules by posting the other link here:
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/69-Ask-Sfx


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, I think Presley and Eal nailed it, was searching instant.  I've added comments, think I'm set for now.


----------

